# Send Snowboard from Canada/US to Europe



## miss_nikki (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey guys
Does anybody have any recommendations on what's the cheapest option to send a snowboard to Switzerland? I'm currently in Canada but could send it from the US too is that's cheaper...? 
Thanks for your help
Nikki


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

miss_nikki said:


> Hey guys
> Does anybody have any recommendations on what's the cheapest option to send a snowboard to Switzerland? I'm currently in Canada but could send it from the US too is that's cheaper...?
> Thanks for your help
> Nikki


Are you buying or just sending the board over?
Buying: forget it. I live here too and even ordering stuff from France it will cost you a lot to get it out from customs.
Just sending it: if you have someone in the US or Canada with a shipping agreement, you could make it work. For example someone who has an online store. Using delivery companies like UPS etc it will cost you a fortune.

My best advice is to try to buy it here. ochsner sport had great sales. They sold the Almighty boots from Burton for 200CHF. You can find great deals in these big shops like ochsner, Sportxx, doodah, etc. If you dont find your board there, you can always go to France to GoSports, Surfit, etc. If you can head down to Chamonix, you also have a lot of snowboard stores there that are with promotions.


----------



## miss_nikki (Mar 29, 2017)

Hmm no I'm actually Swiss and brought my snowboard with me to Canada (wich was free with AC) for work, but as I'm going to travel around after the season I don't wanna carry it around so I'm looking on how to send it back...don't wanna leave my beauty here  but thanks!


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Ohhhh, damn. so sorry for that.
Well what I said still applies. the amount of money you are going to spend is almost the same as buying a new board. unless you try to send it over though your company for example. it could be a safer bet.
enjoy by the way. A lot of good snow in Canada right now. Here, the snow is really crappy this year. I think that only Zermatt and Diablerets have good snow quality. The rest is really really bad


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Where is you final destination? Will you be returning to the same city to fly home from? Get a small storage unit for it, in the US they can be like $20/month for basically a big closet.


----------



## Kyler (Feb 2, 2016)

yeah I agree. Just send to your final destination or even rent like a locker or something at the airport.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

The storage locker is a good idea if you are going to fly out from the same city. The other option would be to sell it, save the money and buy a new one next year. Shipping that across the US is expensive. I can't imagine shipping it overseas.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Even better if you are currently staying close to one of the Canadian resorts I am sure a fellow snowboarder on here would hold onto it for you while you travel.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## miss_nikki (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm in Revelstoke ATM but my flight home is from New York in July/August.. I found a company who would ship it for around C$260 (luggageforward.com - anybody heard of them?) that's actually not too bad! FedEx and Co. is around C$700 ?


----------



## Kyler (Feb 2, 2016)

miss_nikki said:


> I'm in Revelstoke ATM but my flight home is from New York in July/August.. I found a company who would ship it for around C$260 (luggageforward.com - anybody heard of them?) that's actually not too bad! FedEx and Co. is around C$700 ?


Not familiar with that website, but are you gonna travel by plane from now on? maybe you could just ship your board to nyc and hold it somewhere? I wouldn't trust some company I've never heard to ship my board across the Atlantic Ocean... but that's just me though


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

@nutmegchoi is in NYC and she's super sweet and helpful.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Wait, what's going on here?


----------

